# Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei



## oneillorig (4. Aug. 2008)

Hallöchen.

Ich habe wiedereinmal ein kleines Problem. Kurze Erläuterung.

Ich habe mich bei der Gartenarbeit geschnitten, war aber nicht so schlimm. Als ich am nächsten Tag unsere neuen Fischis herausfischen wollte habe ich eine gewischt bekommen. Ich dachte mir es ist vielleicht der Zaun rund um den Teich, aber der Stecker war draußen. Also kann das schonmal nicht die Ursache gewesen sein. Ich habe nochmal den Finger reingehalten und habe wieder eine gefeuert bekommen. Darauf zog ich die Pumpe vom Strom und es war weg. Ich hatte eine kurze Hose an und war mit den blanken Knieen auf dem feuchten Rasen. Kann das daran gelegen haben? Meinen Fischen macht es bisher nichts aus, aber ich mache mir trotzdem Sorgen. Gesund sein kann das ja nicht. Sollte ich die Pumpe vielleicht umtauschen oder ist so etwas "normal"?

Lieben Gruß

Fabian


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

 

Auwieja, geh blos nicht ins wasser und tausch die Pumpe schnellstens um

oder sieht das hier jemand anders ?


----------



## tattoo_hh (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

umgehend raus mit der pumpe aus dem teich...
das ist lebensgefährlich..


----------



## Barbor (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				oneillorig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen.
> 
> Ich habe wiedereinmal ein kleines Problem. Kurze Erläuterung.
> 
> ...



Hallo Fabian

du hast einen E- Zaun um deinen Teich ? Warum das denn?
Zum Thema kann mir nicht vorstellen das, das normal ist, ich würde die Pumpe  ( wenn noch möglich) umtauschen gehen.Wir haben auch eine Pumpe und einen Filter , gewischt habe ich aber noch nie einen.
Aber die Fischis müssten eigentlich auch etwas davon merken. 

Leben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo Fabian. 

Hast Du keinen FI Schalter vorgeschaltet ? 

Die Pumpe SOFORT aus dem Verkehr ziehen. 

Sorry, wenn ich das so direkt sage: Deine Versuche mit Finger in den Teich halten um zu testen ob man noch mal eine gewischt bekommt sind nicht mutig sondern lebensmüde.

Was jetzt sicher alle interessiert, um was fuer eine Pumpe handelt es sich da ? 
Markenpumpe oder Billig Import ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## oneillorig (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Die Fischis sind ja nicht geerdet, daher dürfte Ihn eigentlich nichts passieren. Den Stromzaun habe ich als Reiherabwehr. Sie haben mir schon zu viele Koi gemopst.


----------



## oneillorig (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Richtig. Es ist eine Billigpumpe. Eine OSAGA 11.000L. Der FI Schalter kam ja nicht. Das wundert mich auch.


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				oneillorig schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fischis sind ja nicht geerdet, daher dürfte Ihn eigentlich nichts passieren.



den Fischen vielleicht nicht, aber was ist wenn Kinder am Teichrand planschen während die Pumpe läuft, oder ein Erwachsener mit nicht so starkem Herz und so großem Glück da eine gewischt bekommt ? 

  Wolf 

P.S. Wenn 4 Leute zeitgleich das gleiche schreiben wird wohl was dran sein


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo Zusammen!



			
				oneillorig schrieb:
			
		

> Der FI Schalter kam ja nicht. Das wundert mich auch.



Hallo Fabian

Den FI sofort überprüfen und ggf. wechseln.

.


----------



## oneillorig (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Vielleicht habe ich das nicht erwähnt, aber wenn ich einen normalen Finger reinstecke bekomme ich keine gewischt, nur wenn ich den verletzten Finger hineinstecke. Der FI, kam letztens erst. Der ist in Ordnung.


----------



## firehunter (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Trotzdem darf man keinen Stromschlag bekommen. Egal ob verwundeter Finger oder gesund.
Entweder die Pumpe ersetzen oder in einer Fachwerkstatt überprüfen lassen.


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Warum kam der FI letztens erst ? 

Wolf


----------



## Barbor (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				oneillorig schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht habe ich das nicht erwähnt, aber wenn ich einen normalen Finger reinstecke bekomme ich keine gewischt, nur wenn ich den verletzten Finger hineinstecke. Der FI, kam letztens erst. Der ist in Ordnung.



Hallo 

ich habe das Gefühl das du keinen gut gemeinten Rat annehmen willst.Oder warum diskutierst du immer noch. Für mich wäre es gar keine frage ich hätte die pumpe schon aus dem Teich geholt.
Das wäre mir viel zu gefährlich.

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

alternativ gibst übrigens auch nen Steckdosen FI Schalter im Baumarkt, das ist also eine Steckdose mit diesem Schalter integriegt di du in die nicht FI gesicherte Dose steckst und dann in diesesn Steckdosen FI eben die Pumpe rein ....


----------



## firehunter (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> alternativ gibst übrigens auch nen Steckdosen FI Schalter im Baumarkt, das ist also eine Steckdose mit diesem Schalter integriegt di du in die nicht FI gesicherte Dose steckst und dann in diesesn Steckdosen FI eben die Pumpe rein ....


In Deutschland ist es verboten Steckdosen etc. ohne FI zu betreiben!!!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo!



			
				firehunter schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland ist es verboten Steckdosen etc. ohne FI zu betreiben!!!




Kannst Du mir mal bitte sagen, wo das steht? ( z.B. VDE )

Und wenn Dein FI schon mal ausgelöst hat, heißt das noch lange nicht das der i.O. ist.

Mach weiter deine Tests, vielleicht hilfts! (   Aber erzähle hier bitte nicht so ein Mist, denn hier lesen auch Kinder )

.


----------



## urausb (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo,
wenn ein FI nicht raus fliegt, dann kann das darin liegen, daß:
1.) der Auslösestrom, zu Hause normalerweise 30mA, nicht erreicht worden ist. 
2.) der FI defekt ist, z.B. hat ABB vor ein oder zwei Jahren eine mangelhafte Serie und tausende defekter FI's gehabt. Diese lösen bei zu hohen Strömen erst aus.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich allen Vorrednern an, Stecker raus und Pumpe überprüfen lassen.
Falls Du Dir eine Steckdosenleiste oder etwas ähnliches mit eingebautem FI zulegst, dann nimm einen mit 10mA Auslösestrom. Damit ist der Schlag nicht so dolle. 10mA-FI's Habe ich z.B. in den Badezimmern aus diesem Grunde.
Den Fischen kann normalerweise nichts passieren, solange sie im Wasser rum schwimmen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				firehunter schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland ist es verboten Steckdosen etc. ohne FI zu betreiben!!!



Das Thema hatten wir schon mal. 
Die Aussage stimmt so nur für neue Anlagen, oder bestehende Anlagen, an denen Grundlegende Änderungen vorgenommen werden. 

Ich möchte damit nicht sagen, das man auf einen FI verzichten sollte, aber man sollte sich auch nicht drauf verlassen das überall einer vorhanden ist. 
In Altbauten ist er in der Regel oft nicht vorhanden. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo Wolf!

Mich störte nur das *alle ( Verboten Steckdosen etc ohne FI)* an der Aussage.

Stechdosen und Licht im Garten bzw. Aussenbereich sind natürlich mit einem FI abzusichern.

Bei uns macht das seit Jahren für den Aussenbereich ein 10 mA sehr zuverlässig.

.


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Volker, selbst im Aussenbereich gibt es für Altanlagen bislang keine Umrüstpflicht, soweit ich weiß. 
Man sollte sich also persönlich von der Existenz und der Funktion eines FI überzeugen. 

Wolf


----------



## firehunter (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Ja stimmt, das gilt natürlich nur für neue Anlagen oder bei großen Änderungen.

Wo das steht weiß ich nicht und ich bin auch nicht direkt vom Fach. Werde mich bei Fachleuten erkundigen und es dann mitteilen wenn es dir so wichtig ist.

Sicher weiß ich es, da es schon öfter bei größeren Veranstaltungen Probleme mit den FIs gab. Die Elektroinstallationsfirma bzw. der "Haupt"-Meister von denen hat mir damals mal gesagt, auch Hallen, aber halt auch (neue) Wohnhäuser, müssen mit 30mA FIs ausgerüstet sein. Wir hatten des öfteren Probleme das die FIs ohne defekte Geräte ausgelöst haben. Denn viele moderne Netzteile haben als Spannungsfilter (auch) einen Kondensator zwischen einer Ader und dem Schutzleiter. Das verursacht einen minimalen Fehlerstrom.
Das macht im Haushalt kein Problem, aber wenn z.B. an einer 63A Drehstromdose viele solcher Verbraucher hängen, z.B. bei einem Konzert die ganzen Endstufen, Dimm-Packs etc. oder bei einer LAN-Party die vielen PCs, dann summiert sich das und der FI löst ohne "echten" Fehler *immer* aus.
Unsere Idee war folgende, wurde aber vom Meister als nicht ausreichend bezeichnet, so müsse der FI in der Installation mit 30mA bleiben, auch für die 63A Dosen. Da es (bei uns) nur Verbraucher gab die 230V Wechselstrom brauchen, wollten wir die Verteilungen so aufbauen das darin immer am Ende FIs eingebaut sind, sodaß alles was nur 16A Abgänge war (Drehstrom- und Wechselstromdosen) mit 30mA FIs abgesichert waren. Der FI in der Hausverteilung wäre durch einen mit 500mA ersetzt worden. So wären alle Entnahmestellen in der fliegenden Verteilung die 16A waren mit 30mA abgesichert gewesen und "nur" die größeren Dosen (ab 32A) und die Kabel mit dem 500mA FI. 
Wie gesagt, das wurde vom Elektrikermeister abgelehnt. Es müsse ALLES mit FI 30mA abgesichert sein. Sie kennen das Problem zwar, könnten daran aber nichts ändern.

Wenn hier keiner oder ein FI mit deutlich höherem Fehlerstrom installiert ist, heißt das doch nur, dass er später anspricht. Die Pumpe sollte in jedem Fall raus.


----------



## oneillorig (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Selbstverständlich kommt die Pumpe raus. Das stand gar nicht zur Debatte. Die Frage ist halt nur wann. Ich habe heute dem Typen eine Email geschrieben. Er meinte halt das ich Sie zurückschicken kann und Sie überprüft wird. Der FI Schalter kam letztens weil ich die Kabeltrommel aufrollen wollte und den Stecker nicht gezogen habe. Durch das Kabel habe ich eine gewischt bekommen. Jetzt denken wahrscheinlich viele das mir das mit den Stromschlägen gefällt. Da muss ich euch entäuschen. MIR GEFÄLLT DAS GAR NICHT. Vielen Dank für die vielen Kommentare.


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				oneillorig schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist halt nur wann.



Die Frage ist oben schon beantwortet: Sofort ! 
oder würdest Du Deinen Familienausflug fortsetzen, wenn Du 
feststellst das die Bremsen nicht funktionieren ? 

Wolf


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Servus Fabian



> Die Frage ist halt nur wann.



Sofort  

Warum hast du bedenken  

Filter, Fische  

Den Filter kann man wieder einfahren  
Die Fische werden es kurzfristig ohne Filter überleben.

Der Stromschlag kann tödlich sein, auch wenn du keine Kinder hast.
Es gibt genug Tiere für die es auch tödlich sein kann, allen Voran, Hund und Katze. Auch Igel und Vögel beim drinken


----------



## andreas w. (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

mahlzeit, nur kurz zur orientierung: klugsch.eissermodus ein - 
fi´s sind in feuchträumen, sprich badezimmern - schwach oder stark frequentiert - grundsätzlich bei neubau oder umbauarbeiten vorschrift. 

bei aussenanlagen - ob mit oder ohne teich - SOLLTE, heisst ist angeraten, einen "fehlerstrom induktions schutzschalter" (kurz FI) vorgeschaltet sein. 

dieser sollte immer so ausgelegt sein, dass keine (ungewollten ) schwiegermutter.... äh personenschäden erfolgen.

klugsch.eissermodus aus


----------



## lollo (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo ,

wie schon erwähnt wurde, hatten wir vor gar nicht langer Zeit schon mal das Thema Reispumpen und FI Schutzschalter.  

Schaut hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17186


----------



## Vespabesitzer (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				oneillorig schrieb:
			
		

> Der FI Schalter kam letztens weil ich die Kabeltrommel aufrollen wollte und den Stecker nicht gezogen habe. Durch das Kabel habe ich eine gewischt bekommen. .



Hallo

Durch das Kabel ??  ,..  da muss auch eine defekte Stelle :evil  sein, und/oder die Trommel aus Metall..
Da darf man auch keinen gewischt bekommen, auch wenn der Stecker noch in der Dose ist.

Was die 30mA angeht, so habe ich das gleiche erlebt,.. auch mit kleinem Schnitt am Finger,.. die andere Hand hat nix gemerkt  

Der 30mA FI hat auch nicht ausgelöst, weil wahrscheinlich zu wenig Fehlerstrom geflossen ist. (FI ist in Ordnung!)
Ich habe die Pumpe sofort raus geholt. (war der Übergang vom Kabel ins Gehäuse, durch das (falsche) Rausziehen am Kabel).

Wenn mein neuer Teich fertig ist, werde ich (in maximal 10m Entfernung) einen separaten 10mA FI einbauen. (quasi in Reihe zu dem schon vorhandenem 30mA für den Aussenbereich)..

Bei den Fischen ist da so wie mit den Vögeln auf der Hochspannugsleitung  

Pumpe raus,..  ( der Verkäufer/Hersteller muss dann ein Hochspannungstest machen, kann er eh nicht und bis die bei Ihm wieder auf der Teke steht, ist
die Fehlerstelle wieder trocken,.. ich würde mich da nicht drauf einlassen.
wenn du selber nix kaputt gemacht hast, Fall für die Garantie)

mfg. MIcha


----------



## oneillorig (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Nun noch eine letzte Frage. Wie bekomme ich heraus das mir der Verkäufer nicht wieder die selbe Pumpe zurückschickt. Mit Finger reinstecken war ja nicht so gut. Für meinen FI Schalter ist die Strommenge scheinbar zu niedrig.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hat die keine Seriennummer ? 

Wolf


----------



## andreas w. (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

er wir dir sehr warscheinlich die selbe pumpe wieder zurückschicken. wichtig ist halt, dass der fehler behoben ist.

hast du die möglichkeit, bei deinem händler auszuprobieren ob sie geht? wassertank o ä.

wenn er sagt, dass alles gut ist, wird er auch selber bei betrieb die hand ins wasser halten können. ansonsten verlang eine neue pumpe.


----------



## firehunter (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Eine neue Pumpe wird man nicht verlangen können. Man hat ein Recht darauf das der Fehler behoben wird.

Normalerweise sollten alle Teile Seriennummern haben. Wenn ich mal einen Garantiefall habe, fotografiere ich immer das Teil so das die Seriennummer zu sehen ist. Aufschreiben geht natürlich auch.

Alternativ kann man auch, wenn die z.B. eher "unwichtige" Kunststoffteile hat, in diese an einer unbedenklichen Stelle ein kleines X etc. einritzen. Aber aufpassen das es nicht zu gut sichtbar ist. Ob man dadurch auch schon die Garantie verlieren kann weiß ich nicht. Daher: *Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr*!


----------



## goldfisch (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo,
ich würde das Problem sofort den Elektromeister meines Vertrauens vorstellen. Denk auch mal an Potentialunterschiede zwischen der Versorgung E-Zaun und Versorgung Pumpe oder Schrittspannung durch Feld um beschädigtes Erdkabel ! Bis zur Klärung auf jeden Fall die Sicherung raus !
mfg Jürgen


----------



## LilJohn (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Guten Morgen,
ich hatte genau das selbe Problem vor Kurzem. Ich hatte nach Gartenarbeiten auch kleinere Verletztungen am Finger und habe meine Fische anschließend gefuettert(Hand im Wasser).Habe dann ein "leichtes Kribbeln" am verletzten Finger gespürt und war sehr erschrocken. Ohne Verletzung war nichts zu spüren.

Es hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass bei meiner Mehrfachsteckdose, an der die Pumpe angschlosen war, das Kabel für die Erdung abgeknickt war und gerissen ist. --> Neue Mehrfachstecker und Problem war gelöst. Überprüf doch mal deine Leitung bis hin zur Pumpe. Eventuell hast du auch garkeine Erdung bei deinem Verwendeten Stromanschluss.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## Holger1969 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

jetzt muss ich halt auch mal noch meinen senf dazu geben. ich habe die posts jetzt nur überflogen, deshalb korrigiert mich wenn ich was falsches sage: 1. deine pumpe, filter usw. hängt an einer steckdose, welche über fi abgesichert ist, richtig? 2. du hast einen elektrischen zaun um den teich, richtig? wie wird der denn versorgt? kommt da die spannung über batterien, akkus oder sonstiges und NICHT über das netz, könnte eine erklärung sein, dass du den zaun berührt hast, ohne es zu merken....
was für ein fi ist denn verbaut? interessant ist der auslösestrom (0,3 oder 0,03A steht drauf)..... richtig wäre der 0,03A. ist der fi in ordnung, kann es technisch nicht sein, dass du eine "gewischt bekommst". dieser schlatet schneller sicher ab, als du es merken würdest, ausserdem ist ein strom, welchen du fühlen kannst, auf jeden fall so hoch, dass der fi auslösen würde. rein theoretisch könntest du in der badewanne liegend einen fön ins wasser werfen, ohne dass du auch nur den hauch eines stromschlages spüren würdest.....
meine meinung: entweder der fi ist defekt, oder ein 0,3A verbaut oder aber du bekamst vom zaun eine gespult......


----------



## Marco (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hi 

Bei meinem Bekannten gab es beim Meerwasseraq damals ein ähnliches Problem, der FI haute beim Wasserwechsel heraus, in dem Moment wo das abfließende Wasser geerdet wurde. Pumpe getauscht, gleiches Problem.
Elektriker zur Fehlersuche geholt.
Der Fehler war eine nagelneue Mehrfachsteckdose Made im Land des Lächelns.
Trotz CE und TÜV Zeichen Lebensgefährlich das Teil.
Der Fehler kann also auch ausserhalb des Teiches liegen.


----------



## firehunter (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Holger, also aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man einen Schlag schon spürt, auch wenn der FI korrekt arbeitet und sofort anspricht.


----------



## Holger1969 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				firehunter schrieb:
			
		

> Holger, also aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man einen Schlag schon spürt, auch wenn der FI korrekt arbeitet und sofort anspricht.



ist mathematisch zu belegen, dass es nicht so ist. deshalb ja die 30 mA. wobei, wie gesagt, theoretisch kann bei dem versuch mit dem fön überhaupt nichts passieren - probieren würde ich es allerdings nicht.    
aber selbst wenn du ein kurzes zucken merken würdest, müsste der fi sofort auslösen, da es ja dann eigentlich schon "zu spät" wäre.....


----------



## lollo (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				Marco schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fehler war eine nagelneue Mehrfachsteckdose Made im Land des Lächelns.Trotz CE und TÜV Zeichen Lebensgefährlich das Teil.


Hallo,

schaut mal, hier das Beispiel:

Anhang anzeigen Tischsteckdosen.pdf


----------



## lollo (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> ist mathematisch zu belegen, dass es nicht so ist.


Hallo Holger,

ja, das möchte ich dann doch mal sehen.
Jeder menschliche Körper reagiert doch wohl anders. Der eine reagiert ganz anders als der nächste, und somit auch seine Empfindungen auf Reize. Jung oder Alt spielt hier auch eine Rolle.
Hast Du noch nie eine Elektrotherapie bekommen, wenn dann die MTA den Strom, der die Muskelverspannung lösen sollte hochgefahren hat, gehts noch.......gehts noch......?

Bei Messungen habe ich feststellen können, dass ein 30 mA RCD schon bei ca. 13 mA ausgelöst hat, und das hat immer noch ganz schön gekribbelt.


----------



## Holger1969 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger,
> 
> ja, das möchte ich dann doch mal sehen.
> Jeder menschliche Körper reagiert doch wohl anders. Der eine reagiert ganz anders als der nächste, und somit auch seine Empfindungen auf Reize. Jung oder Alt spielt hier auch eine Rolle.
> ...



hallo lothar,
doch, solch eine elektrotherapie habe ich auch schon bekommen. natürlich sprechen wir auch hier von pulsierenden wechselströmen im mA-bereich und natürlich kribbelt das auch. doch leider bringst du hier zwei sachen völlig durcheinander. bei der elektrotherapie wird sich ja genau der "kribbelnde" effekt des stromes zu nutzen gemacht um muskelverspannungen oder sonst was zu lösen. es ist also gewünscht, den stromfluss auf den körper wirken zu lassen. ein fi ist aber dazu da, um RECHTZEITIG UND SICHER abzuschalten. das heißt, es geht bei der auslösekennlinie nicht nur um den anliegenden strom, sondern auch um die zeit die er auf einen körper wirkt. stromschläge unterhalb 50mA stellen im allgemeinen keine gefahr für das menschliche leben dar - solange sie nur kurzzeitig sind. je länger der strom auf den körper einwirkt, desto größer ist die gefahr von verbrennungen, über herzrhythmusstörungen bis hin zum herzstillstand. deine gemessenen 13mA des rcd sind sogar schon ein oberer wert. im durchschnitt spricht ein fi (die bezeichnung rcd war übrigens nur kurzzeitig üblich) schon bei 5mA an. wie gesagt, dies im millisekundenbereich. die sinuskurve des stromflusses ist längst wieder unten, bis ein körper reagiert. im versuchslabor der abb (oder anderen herstellern) werden solche tests andauernd durchgeführt. aber natürlich sprechen wir immer nur über die theorie, da es auch im labor anhand von messgeräten und nicht an lebenden objekten durchgeführt wird.....
natürlich hast du recht, dass jeder körper anders reagiert. selbst dein körper reagiert unterschiedlich, je nach dem wo du stehst, ob du nasse hände hast und und und. aber genau darauf reagiert ja der fi. hast du nasse hände, leitet dein körper den strom besser, also ist der widerstand geringer und der strom höher was wiederum bewirkt, dass die max 30mA schneller erreicht sind und der fi schneller abschaltet. egal wie, er schaltet immer rechtzeitig ab.


----------



## firehunter (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Also ich merke das zucken "immer". Der FI löst zwar zuverlässig aus, aber merken konnte ich es immer. Ich bastel halt sehr gerne 
Das Kribbeln hat bisher auch max 30 Sekunden angedauert.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo Holger,..

ja klar, 30mA ist der "Normalzustand" bei einem FI.
Wenn man einen verletzten Finger hat, ist das quasi wie beim Zahnarzt,..
wahrscheinlich reicht da schon 1-2mA die man sofort spürrt.

Das Problem bei eingeschickten Nassteilen ist, dass Sie (im Fehlerfall auch von Innen) gerne bis zur endgültigen Fehler-Untersuchen) austrocknen.
Da wird dann ein Isolations-Hochspannungstest gemacht.

Normalerweise kann man solche Pumpen nur Entsorgen und ein vernünftiger Hersteller wird dieses auch tun, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass
man diese Pumpe wieder zurück bekommt.
Ich glaube eher das der Hersteller ggf. einen Fehler beim Kunden sieht (z.B. zuviel am Kabel gezogen)...

Ich habe jetzt gerade nicht geguckt,.. da die meisten Plastik-Pumpen eh Schutzisoliert sind,.. haben Sie wahrscheinlich eh keine Erdung am Stecker,..

also,.. Dingen raus,.. auf nix anderes einlassen wie neue Pumpe,...

FI vielleicht nochmal mit der Prüftaste testen,.. das war´s

mfG. Micha


----------



## lollo (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo Holger,



			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> doch leider bringst du hier zwei sachen völlig durcheinander.


Das denke ich aber nicht so Holger, ich bin vom Fach.
Nur Deine mathematische Belegung wie der Mensch unterschiedlich auf Ströme reagiert, hätte ich gerne gewußt. Jeder Mensch reagiert hier anders.



> natürlich sprechen wir auch hier von pulsierenden wechselströmen im mA-bereich und natürlich kribbelt das auch.


Und nicht nur mit Wechselströmen, sondern auch mit Gleichströmen (Stangerbad). Hängt mit dem zusammen was behandelt wird.



> jetzt muss ich halt auch mal noch meinen senf dazu geben. ich habe die posts jetzt nur überflogen


Das stimmt, hättest Du auch den Link in meinem Beitrag, und dort den Beitrag  #56 gelesen, dann hättest Du gesehen wie ich die Funktionsweise eines FI-Schutzschalters für den Laien beschrieben habe.



> (die bezeichnung rcd war übrigens nur kurzzeitig üblich)


Wie kommst Du da denn drauf? Diese in der EU gültige Bezeichnung wird auch heute noch verwendet.
 schaue hier 
 oder hier 

Zu beachten gilt:
Achtung! Neufassung der DIN VDE 0100 410: geänderte Regeln für den Einbau von FI-Schutzschaltern
Die Neufassung der DIN VDE 0100-410 von Juni 2007 gelten sowohl für den Wohnbereich als auch für gewerbliche Anwendungen, wenn Steckdosenstromkreise dort auch von technischen Laien genutzt werden können. Konkret verlangt die Norm jetzt:
„... zusätzlichen Schutz durch Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen (RCDs) ...für alle Steckdosenstromkreise im Laienbereich und für alle Endstromkreise im Außenbereich.“
Quelle


----------



## Holger1969 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hi Lothar,

auch ich bin vom Fach  
Ein FI hieß früher FI, dazwischen RCD und der heute gültige Name ist eben wieder FI (aber jetzt darüber zu diskutieren sprengt jeglichen Rahmen).
Die mathematische Belegung ist darauf gerichtet, dass es sich rechnerisch beweisen lässt, dass ein FI IMMER rechtzeitig und sicher auslöst (vorausgesetzt, es funktionert einwandfrei). Es spielt hierbei keine Rolle, ob ein Mensch groß oder klein, dick oder dünn, kurz oder lang oder wie auch immer sich unterscheidet!!!!! Natürlich reagieren Menschen anders (selbst, wie erwähnt, du in dem du nasse Hände hast, hast du logischerweise einen ganz anderen Widerstand als mit trockenen Händen. DU selbst bist ja der Widerstand).
Das es in der Medizin auch Behandlungen mit Gleichströmen gibt - mag sein, ich bin ja kein Arzt......

Abschließend zu dem Thema:
Ein funktionierender FI wird im Fehlerfalle schneller abschalten, als man einen Stromschlag merkt.
Noch ein Beispiel:
Du wirfst einen Fön, welcher an einer mit FI abgesicherten Leitung hängt ins Wasser. Was passiert? Logisch, der FI löst aus.
Jetzt wirfst du den gleichen Fön nochmal ins Wasser, diesmal hängt er aber am Netz ohne FI, nur mit nem Leitungsschutzschalter abgesichert. Was passiert? Der Leitungsschutzschalter löst auch aus.
Beide Male ist der Strom weg und dennoch hätte beim mit nur LS abgesicherten Netz Gefahr für Leib und Seele bestanden. Ein FI löst halt schon bei < 15mA aus während der Automat erst im Amperebereich kommt.
Und nicht zu vergessen, die Zeit in der die beiden Schaltelemente reagieren....


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lothar,
> 
> auch ich bin vom Fach
> .......... Es spielt hierbei keine Rolle, ob ein Mensch groß oder klein, dick oder dünn, kurz oder lang oder wie auch immer sich unterscheidet!!!!! Natürlich reagieren Menschen anders (selbst, wie erwähnt, du in dem du nasse Hände hast, hast du logischerweise einen ganz anderen Widerstand als mit trockenen Händen. DU selbst bist ja der Widerstand)....



Hallo ???

Hier zweifelt ja auch keiner an, dass ein FI (zurecht) Leben rettet und auch retten soll.
ABER, es spricht nix dagegen, dass man den Fehlerstrom schon spüren kann, BEVOR der FI "überhaupt" auslösst. (ich spreche jetzt nicht von den 20ms) 

ja, der FI schaltet schnell ab,.. wenn er aber (wie du ja selbst schreibst) bei 14mA NICHT abschaltet, (wenn der Widerstand passt)
glaubst du    dass man die etwa nicht spürrt ??  (230VAC 14mA).. ??

PS: Beim Thema Badewanne (ohne FI, gibts nicht, ich weiss ; ) müsste man noch sagen, ob es eine aus Metall oder Kunststoff ist ;-) und ob die Erdung dran ist  
irgendwie sind wir doch alle vom Fach,  woll ,..
also nix für ungut..   nicht aufregen    also warten wir ab was der Pumpenhersteller erzählt  

mfG. Micha


----------



## lollo (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo Holger,


			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein FI hieß früher FI, dazwischen RCD und der heute gültige Name ist eben wieder FI (aber jetzt darüber zu diskutieren sprengt jeglichen Rahmen).


Ist recht, wahrscheinlich liest Du die Links nicht, die ich angegeben habe, sogar VDE nennt ihn so.



> Ein funktionierender FI wird im Fehlerfalle schneller abschalten, als man einen Stromschlag merkt.


Und was sagst Du dann hierzu?

Selbst die empfindlichsten der FI-Schutzschalter (30 mA) haben keine 100%- ige Schutzwirkung. 
Zu bedenken ist weiterhin, dass eine Durchströmung erst einmal auftreten muss, ehe der FI-Schutzschalter zum Abschalten angeregt wird. Die durchströmte Person erhält somit immer einen kräftigen elektrischen Schlag, der zwar sehr wahrscheinlich keine elektrisch bedingten Gesundheitsschäden bewirkt, aber natürlich zum Erschrecken, zum Sturz, zu Verletzungen oder besonders bei Kindern zur Panik führen kann. 
Quelle: elektrofachkraft.de  siehe hier 



> Du wirfst einen Fön, welcher an einer mit FI abgesicherten Leitung hängt ins Wasser. Was passiert? Logisch, der FI löst aus.
> Jetzt wirfst du den gleichen Fön nochmal ins Wasser, diesmal hängt er aber am Netz ohne FI, nur mit nem Leitungsschutzschalter abgesichert. Was passiert? Der Leitungsschutzschalter löst auch aus.
> Beide Male ist der Strom weg und dennoch hätte beim mit nur LS abgesicherten Netz Gefahr für Leib und Seele bestanden. Ein FI löst halt schon bei < 15mA aus während der Automat erst im Amperebereich kommt


Holger, wem sagst Du das? Mir, der Dein Ausbilder hätte sein können.
Ein Beispiel hast Du noch vergessen mit dem Fön ins Badewasser werfen, nähmlich die dritte Variante, den Fön spannungslos ins Wasser zu werfen.
Dann löst der Fehlerstromschalter ebenfalls aus, wenn denn die Anlage in Ordnung ist.

Wer ist eigendlich auf das makrabe Beispiel mit dem Fön in die Badewanne werfen gekommen?

Bitte liebe Leser, ja nicht ausprobieren. Hier gibt es andere Methoden die Funktionsfähigkeit eines FI Schutzschalters und der Anlage zu testen.


----------



## Holger1969 (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo Lothar,

eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht mehr dazu äussern, aber dein scharfer Ton mir gegenüber veranlasst mich dazu.

1. Anhand deiner Aussage, du hättest mein Ausbilder sein können, entnehme ich, dass du um einiges älter bist als ich. Nun gut, das heißt aber nicht zwangsläufig, dass du mehr weißt als ich..... Entschuldige bitte, aber das kommt so rüber: "Was will mir dieser junge Bursche denn sagen, der hat doch keine Ahnung...."

2. Zum 100sten Mal: Die Ausgangsposition war lediglich die, dass man eben mathematisch berechnen kann, dass ein FI eben schneller abschaltet als man was spürt. Wie es aber im praktischen Beispiel aussieht, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Deshalb würde ich niemals, wie schon erwähnt, den Selbsttest mit dem Fön und der Badewanne durchführen. In der Theorie ist es jedenfalls so. Das ein FI oder sonstige Schutzeinrichtung keine 100%ige Sicherheit bringt ist schon klar.

3. FI vs. RCD: Dann heißt er halt RCD....  Fakt ist, als er vor Jahren von FI in RCD "umgetauft" wurde, stand dies auch drauf. Mag ja sein, dass er in den neuen VDE- Bibeln nun wieder RCD genannt wird, handelsüblich ist aber wieder der Name FI.....

Übrigens, deine 3. Variante spielt ja wohl überhaupt keine Rolle. Beim eingesteckten Fön der ins Wasser geschmissen wird, liegt die Spannung genauso im Gerät an ob er läuft oder nicht. Sobald Wasser eindringt wird dieses (da ein sehr guter Leiter) ganz flott für Potentialausgleich zwischen Phase und Neutralleiter sorgen und zwar nahezu im Kurzschlußbereich was wiederum bewirkt, dass das Schutzorgan (LS-Automat) auslöst. Dabei ist es völlig irrelevant, ob der Fön läuft oder nicht........

Abschließend zu dem Thema sei gesagt, es ist mir vollkommen egal ob man vor dem Auslösen eines FI`s nun ein kribbeln merkt oder nicht. Ich kann jedem nur raten, sich für solche Arbeiten fachmännische Hilfe zu holen bzw. bestehende Anlagen überprüfen zu lassen wenn Grund zur Sorge besteht, dass ein Fehler vorliegt (auch schon bei einem Kribbeln).


----------



## firehunter (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Jungs ruhig! Sonst sollte das hier gespalten werden.

Fabian (oneillorig) gibts von dir bzw. der Pumpe schon was neues?


----------



## lollo (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo Holger,



			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht mehr dazu äussern, aber dein scharfer Ton mir gegenüber veranlasst mich dazu.


Also wo habe ich meinen Ton verschärft Holger? Ich bin mir da keiner Schuld bewußt. Die Zitate mit Quellenangaben und die Links die ich angeführt habe, haben doch nur meine Meinung bestätigt. Ich wollte Dir damit doch nicht zu nahe treten. Mit einer konstruktiven Kritik muß man doch rechnen wenn man sich veröffentlicht.
Hast Du gelesen das ich negativ reagiert habe, als Du mir im # 40 unterstellt hast, dass ich wohl etwas verwechsele.



> 1. Anhand deiner Aussage, du hättest mein Ausbilder sein können, entnehme ich, dass du um einiges älter bist als ich. Nun gut, das heißt aber nicht zwangsläufig, dass du mehr weißt als ich..... Entschuldige bitte, aber das kommt so rüber: "Was will mir dieser junge Bursche denn sagen, der hat doch keine Ahnung...."


Hier konnte ich in Deinem Profil doch Dein Alter erkennen, und es sollte in keinem Fall so rüber kommen wie Du es jetzt angenommen hast. Ich bin fest davon überzeugt das Du von der Elektronik mehr verstehst als ich, den ich gehöre zu dem, der Anfang der 60ger mit der Klappertechnik angefangen hat, und jetzt zu den (Un)Ruheständlern gehöre. Jeder hat doch seine Spezialgebiete, eine Wertung, wer wohl mehr zu wissen scheint würde ich bei einem ganz jungen Menschen vornehmen wenn dieser zu mir sagt, du hast ja keine Ahnung.



> Übrigens, deine 3. Variante spielt ja wohl überhaupt keine Rolle. Beim eingesteckten Fön der ins Wasser geschmissen wird, liegt die Spannung genauso im Gerät an ob er läuft oder nicht. Sobald Wasser eindringt wird dieses (da ein sehr guter Leiter) ganz flott für Potentialausgleich zwischen Phase und Neutralleiter sorgen und zwar nahezu im Kurzschlußbereich was wiederum bewirkt, dass das Schutzorgan (LS-Automat) auslöst. Dabei ist es völlig irrelevant, ob der Fön läuft oder nicht........


Holger, hier hast Du etwas nicht richtig verstanden.
Ich habe folgendes geschrieben:
Ein Beispiel hast Du noch vergessen mit dem Fön ins Badewasser werfen, nähmlich die dritte Variante, den Fön spannungslos ins Wasser zu werfen.
Dann löst der Fehlerstromschalter ebenfalls aus, wenn denn die Anlage in Ordnung ist.

Spannungslos heißt für mich, der Leitungsschutzschalter, der die Steckdose des Föns einspeist ist aus. Durch das Eintauchen ins Wasser wird dann der
Schutzleiter und der Neutralleiter gebrückt, und somit schaltet der Fehlerstromschalter (RCD) aus.
Jetzt sage mir nicht, Dir ist bei der Installation noch nie der Schutzleiter und der Neutralleiter zufällig, auch über Deinen Körper, zusammen gekommen, so das der FI ausgelöst hat.



> Ich kann jedem nur raten, sich für solche Arbeiten fachmännische Hilfe zu holen bzw. bestehende Anlagen überprüfen zu lassen wenn Grund zur Sorge besteht, dass ein Fehler vorliegt (auch schon bei einem Kribbeln)


Dieses kann ich nur voll bestätigen, denn ich habe hier schon Anlagen gesehen, da sträubten sich mir die noch verbliebenden Nackenhaare.

Holger, ich hoffe wir konnten unsere Unklarheiten klären, wenn es welche gab, und ich denke, der eine oder andere Leser hat nun den Fehlerstromschalter (RSD) näher kennen gelernt.


----------



## karsten. (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hilft das   

http://www.medicounter.de/artikel.p...ikel.bezeichnung&liste=kategorie&artikel=1323
mit Batterien !


----------



## lollo (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hilft das
> 
> http://www.medicounter.de/artikel.p...ikel.bezeichnung&liste=kategorie&artikel=1323
> mit Batterien !



sicher doch Karsten,

bei frühzeitigem Einsatz des Defi (AED) immer, ehm meistens.


----------



## Annett (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo Lothar.


			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> .... denn ich habe hier schon Anlagen gesehen, da sträubten sich mir die noch verbliebenden Nackenhaare.   ....



Sowas da?
 
 Das hat unserem Elektrofachmann auch sämtliche Nackenhaare hochstehen lassen. 

Keine Angst - die Wand sieht heute so aus   und der neue Sicherungskasten ist im Nachbargebäude bei der Heizung untergebracht. Sämtliche Leitungen wurden neu verlegt.  
Textilummanteltes Flachband- und Alukabel waren dann doch nicht so unser Fall.


Um aber zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen - was hast Du nun gemacht, Fabian? Pumpe schon zurück geschickt?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Holger, hier hast Du etwas nicht richtig verstanden.
> Ich habe folgendes geschrieben:
> Ein Beispiel hast Du noch vergessen mit dem Fön ins Badewasser werfen, nähmlich die dritte Variante, den Fön spannungslos ins Wasser zu werfen.
> Dann löst der Fehlerstromschalter ebenfalls aus, wenn denn die Anlage in Ordnung ist.
> ...



Hey lollo
nur zur elektronischen Vervollständigung,..

In deinem Beispiel, wo du Null-leiter und Schutzleiter (Erde) zusammen bringst (hinter dem FI),.. passiert ersteinmal garnicht´s... solange es nicht einen anderen
Verbraucher gibt, der auch hinter dem FI hängt und über L1 und N Strom fliessen lässt,..
erst wenn der Verbraucher quasi einen Fehlerstrom ( es fliesst halt ein Teil des Stroms des anderen Verbrauchers NICHT über den FI zurück, sondern halt über die Erde), dadruch lösst der FI aus. (wenn der LS-Schalter draussen passiert erstrecht nichts  ).

Nur N-Leiter und Schutzleiter kurzschliesen erzeugt (ohne jede weitere Laster) keinen Fehlerstrom.
(wenn man die Test-Taste am FI-drückt, wird auch ein definierter Widerstand von L1 auf Erde geführt).

-> merkt man auch, wenn man mit einen neueren "billigen Duspol"  der nur LED´s hat, den FI testen will (die LED leuchten aber FI löst nicht aus, halt keine 15mA),..
der gute alte DUSPOL mit der Spule aber locker,..

nix für ungut,.. wollte kein Öl ins Feuer kippen,..      nur nochmal ein paar "Elektronen in die Runde schicke  "
mfG. MIcha


----------



## lollo (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas da?Anhang anzeigen 31434
> Das hat unserem Elektrofachmann auch sämtliche Nackenhaare hochstehen lassen.


Jau, da könnte ich ein Buch von schreiben. Ich denke mir das Ihr da wohl beim Umbau alles erneuern musstet. Und dann die noch verschärften Auflagen in der Landwirtschaft.  
Aber auch bei hier eingestellten Bildern von Usern standen meine Haare manchmal  zu Berge.


----------



## lollo (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallo Micha,



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> In deinem Beispiel, wo du Null-leiter und Schutzleiter (Erde) zusammen bringst (hinter dem FI),.. passiert ersteinmal garnicht´s... solange es nicht einen anderen Verbraucher gibt,


Na ist doch klar, ich bin einfach von der Voraussetzung ausgegegangen das dieses nicht extra erwähnt werden musste im Fachgespräch.  
Und die heutige Regel ist doch, dass keiner mehr nur mit einem LS Schalter seine Haus abgesichert hat. Der Summenstromwandler muß schon geweckt werden, um tätig werden zu können.  
Durch den Einzug immer mehr Elektronik ins Haus hat sich doch die Generation der FI, und auch deren Einbauanzahl verändert.



> (wenn man die Test-Taste am FI-drückt, wird auch ein definierter Widerstand von L1 auf Erde geführt).


Genau, und dieser Test trägt nur dazu bei, den FI-Schalter zu Prüfen ob seine Kontakte nicht angebacken sind, und sagt aber nichts über die Funktionsfähigkeit der gesamten Anlage etwas aus.



> der gute alte DUSPOL mit der Spule aber locker,..


Ich denke Du kommst auch aus dem Fach Micha, und genau den Duspol besitze ich noch, und nicht nur deswegen  hier.  
Einiges trifft für mich nicht mehr zu, ist aber interessant zu wissen.  

Und zu guter Letzt würde mich auch mal interessieren was denn nun mit der Pumpe geschehen ist, die den Fehlerstromschalter nicht zum Auslösen gebracht hat (oneillorig):?


----------



## oneillorig (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Hallöchen. Ich habe nun seit auch wieder Internet. Naja die Anbieter lassen einen auch mal hängen. Ich habe nun die letzten drei Seiten seit meinem letzten Besuch nachgeholt zu lesen und werde mal die Steckdose außerhalb testen. Die Pumpe ist schon draußen. Wie kann ich jetzt am besten die Dose prüfen ohne wieder meinen waghalsigen Finger in das Wasser zu stecken? Eine neue Dose anschließen und dann? Ich bin halt nicht so vom Fach daher ist die Frage bestimmt für den einen oder anderen lächerlich. Ich habe über meinem Teich eine Brücke. Links von der Brücke ist ein 30M E-Zaun herum gespannt. rechts von der Brücke allerdings nicht. Da die Fläche sehr klein ist, habe ich mich da für die Methode ohne Strom entschieden. Dort steht auch die Pumpe, da das der am weitenfernteste Platz in dem Teich ist. Vielen Dank für die vielen Kommentare.


----------



## firehunter (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ging das in den anderen Fällen darum das die Dosen nicht richtig geerdet waren, was für eine korrekte Arbeit des FI unerläßlich ist.

Ob die Erde korrekt angeschlossen ist, kann man entweder mit entsprechenden Prüfsteckern testen oder auch mit einem möglichst hochohmigen Multimeter. Bei eher niederohmigen Spannungsprüfgeräten ist der Strom oft hoch genug das der FI auslöst, dann kannst du nichts mehr messen 

Man hat ja bei einer Schukodose 2 "Adern" und den Schutzleiter (Erde). Die 2 Adern sind Null und Phase. Jetzt muß bei korrektem Anschluß immer zwischen "Null und Phase" und "Schutzleiter und Phase" ein Potential von 230V anliegen.
Wo die Phase ist kann man messen in dem man mit dem Multimeter an den Schutzleiter geht und mit der anderen Seite an eine der beiden "Adern". Ist das Potential 0V so muß zwischen dem Schutzleiter und der anderen "Ader" 230V anliegen.
Ist das Potential zwischen Schutzleiter und beiden "Adern" 0V so kann man davon ausgehen das der Schutzleiter falsch angeschlossen ist oder einen Defekt hat.

Die Angaben sind ohne Gewähr!
Ich bin fachlich nur "interessiert" und nicht ausgebildet. Daher darf ich ohne den Hinweis keine Hilfe dazu geben.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Meine Pumpe setzt Strom frei*

Wenn Du nicht vom Fach bist und die Befürchtung besteht, das an der Elektroanlage ggf. noch so einiges anderes im argen ist, bleibt im Interesse der eigenen Sicherheit und der Sicherheit Deiner Familie, Besucher, Haustiere etc. nur der Gang zum Fachmann. 
Lass die Hausanlage mal vom Elektriker checken. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------

